
“It took us 4.5 years to hit the AWS Lambda code storage limit (75 GB)” - kiyanwang
https://twitter.com/esh/status/1129525508771725312
======
erichammond
To be clear, this was a result of frequent deploys, and never pruning old,
unused versions of the Lambda functions, as is recommended.

